# She Shines



## lizard260 (Jun 2, 2006)

pics taken from MUA user Albion (I believe with and without flash)









From top to bottom: Shimmertime, Night Light, Golder's Green, Dazzle Ray, Azreal Blue, Sunpepper, Sunnydaze, Coco (for comparison to Sunnydaze)


----------



## lizard260 (Jun 2, 2006)

Check this link for larger swatches just posted on MUA: http://www.makeupalley.com/board/m.a...38357469&ipn=1


----------



## lizard260 (Jun 2, 2006)

*The new piggies are up on maccosmetics.co.uk*

stock photo from site:


----------



## CuddleyBlossoms (Jun 5, 2006)

I posted these on an FOTD as well.

Just for comparison


----------



## bebs (Jun 8, 2006)

ok.. well I'm totally in love with these pigments at the moment 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 some however are close colors to others... these pictures..all taken with flash


----------



## bebs (Jun 9, 2006)

heres a few swatchs on skin I'll do a few more tomorrow if anybody wants, I'm totally loving golders green and dazzleray (its a warm hunny brown) the camera isnt the best and night but none of these are with flash, and I tried to take pictures with the jars too.. anyways

edit/ sorry forgot to put what bases were used so here,
azreal blue is over clear sky blue paint stick 
sunpepper doesnt have a base
the greens -night light, golders green, kelly green and golden olive-
have lucky jade and shimmer mint 
the lighter colors have beige-ing as a base.

here ok appratly people are having a hard time knowing what is what sooo... hope this makes sence. they go in the same order as the swatchs from left to right 
pinks: in the triangle top is lily white, left is shimmertime and right is all girl -same as the swatchs on my arm- beige-ing base
sunpepper. no base
azreal blue. clear blue sky paint stick 
greens: in the jars they are golders green on the bottom left night light on the bottom right and the top left is golden olive and top right is kelly green. the two bottom squares on my hand, top left is golders green and top right is kelly green bottom left is golden olive and bottom right is night light, bases are shimmermint on the left and lucky jade on the right
top square is (darker colors are on the bottom) golders green top left kelly green is top right golden olive is on the bottom left and night light is on the bottom right
browns: goes, on both jars and on my arm. -beige-ing as the base for all four
             sunny daze
dazzleray,           coco
                  tan


----------



## CuddleyBlossoms (Jun 9, 2006)

Taken with flash.


----------



## Sanne (Jun 13, 2006)




----------



## Sanne (Jun 13, 2006)

hey girls!!!

please *do not post messages in this thread*, this is a *pictures only *thread. If you wanna talk about this colorstory, you should be here: http://www.specktra.net/forumdisplay.php?f=250
and if you want to request a swatch, post here:
http://www.specktra.net/showthread.php?t=45975&page=2

thank you!!!


----------



## Padmita (Jun 14, 2006)

Dazzleray and Sunnydaze:


----------



## -x-buttercup-x- (Jun 17, 2006)

The first one is with flash, the second without
-x-CLICKABLE THUMBNAILS-x-
Azreal blue, nightlight, dazzle ray, sunnydaze


----------



## Wontpayretail23 (Jun 17, 2006)

Swatches Left To Right: Tan, Sunnydaze, Sunpepper, DazzleRay:





Swatches Left To Right: Azreal, Cornflower, Softwash Grey, Teal:





Swatches Left To Right: Coco, Sunnydaze, Sunpepper, Dazzleray:





Swatches Left To Right: Shimmertime, NightLight, Golders Green, Azreal Blue


----------



## smiles4c (Jun 18, 2006)

some comparison swatches:



Golder's Green:








Nightlight:








Sunpepper:


----------



## PrettyKitty (Jun 18, 2006)

PS: I only wear mascara, concealer and one pigment (of course).


----------



## Padmita (Jun 18, 2006)

Comparison of Dazzleray vs. Melon, Deckchair & Goldenaire:

on skin (dry):






in the pot:






Rose vs. Pinked Mauve:


----------



## shadowprincess (Jun 19, 2006)




----------



## PrettyKitty (Jun 21, 2006)

Night Light:





Sunnydaze:





PS: I only wear mascara, concealer and one pigment (of course).


----------



## PrettyKitty (Jul 10, 2006)

PS: I only wear mascara, concealer and one pigment.


----------



## PrettyKitty (Jul 20, 2006)

Shimmertime:


----------



## PrettyKitty (Jul 22, 2006)

Golder's Green:


----------



## PrettyKitty (Jul 29, 2006)




----------

